# CLOSED - Congrats Squeakers!!  Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds



## Juneplum (Dec 10, 2007)

*CONTEST CLOSED! *

*AND THE WINNER IS:*

*SQUEAKERS*










*with her answer of - The Girl Next Door and Hedwig and The Angry Inch.*

CONGRATULATIONS SQUEAKERS!!!




A random winner will be chosen from the correct emailed entries.

 Please remember the rules - only *one* entry per member per day!


And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Contest ends tonight at 10:22pm EST! Good luck everyone!


----------



## cmac (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Good Luck Everyone...


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

omg ,i know this for sure but i'm not from the us... *cry*


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

mehhh

>.<


----------



## FK79 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Unfortunately I can't enter but good luck to everyone else.


----------



## muscidae (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*






 I only know one...

Think! Think!!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Nice prize! I gave it a shot.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

I can only think of one!
Good luck everyone


----------



## soco210 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

I have no idea, off to search lol

Good luck everyone!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

awww i cant enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good luck anyway to everybody!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

GOOD LUCK everyone!


----------



## lipshock (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Gave it a try.


----------



## lainz (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

OMG what the heck i cant find anything about this at all!!!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

This one was pretty hard, but it's definately worth it!!!!  The Dita look is HOT!


----------



## Araylan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Okay, I think I got it... *crosses fingers*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Good luck everyone. That was another difficult one.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Poo! I wish I was in the U.S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But best of luck to everyone eligible. What a wicked prize.


----------



## Jot (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

ohh Good luck - nice prize


----------



## meaghan<3 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

gave it a try!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Araylan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Wow. I just realized that I read the challenge COMPLETELY wrong, I guess because I was so excited about the prize. I thought I was doing good too lol. Oh well, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dani (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

I thinkkkk I got it.  Good luck!


----------



## ScaryCherrie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

This is awesome, I love things that make you think.

I'm pretty sure I know the answer.... Or at least I really hope I do. Hopefully the answer will be posted once todays contest is over.


----------



## ancilla (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

ooooh, this is fantastic! thanks SpecKtra!!!!!!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

This is one of the only times I wish I was American. Good luck all you yanks, make the rest of us proud. This is an amazing prize lot.


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

answers sent


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ScaryCherrie* 

 
_ Hopefully the answer will be posted once todays contest is over._

 

It sure will


----------



## Joyness (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Whew! That was hard - good luck everyone!


----------



## liv (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

I knew this one =]  But sadly I am too chicken to use any of these things...red isn't my color.  Good thing Specktra has 21 more days of contests!
  Good luck, guys and gals!


----------



## danabird (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

ughh i only know one


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

It was a tough one for me too. I hope I got it right  Good luck to all!!


----------



## electrostars (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

I hope I got it right. lmao. I know that one is right for sure, but I'm not positive about the other one. :/


----------



## redambition (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

great question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good luck to everyone who is eligible to enter!


----------



## Kristal (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

wow, still no winner?


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_wow, still no winner?_

 
the contest doesn't end until 10:22pm so no - no winner until then.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Oh wow, I did a lot of research, I hope my answers are right.. hehe I don't even have to win, I just wanna be right!!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

wwwwwwoah this was hard!


----------



## theleopardcake (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

this is awesome! although i do not know the answers =(


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Araylan* 

 
_Wow. I just realized that I read the challenge COMPLETELY wrong, I guess because I was so excited about the prize. I thought I was doing good too lol. Oh well, good luck to everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did the same thing the other day because I was so excited - instead of naming the actual _lipstick _who was named after someone, I named the _person_ it was named after!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Bah, I f'd up my response and listed the lip products rather than the movies.  Guess I'll re-enter and hope it doesn't get deleted as a duplicate entry.


----------



## redambition (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_I did the same thing the other day because I was so excited - instead of naming the actual lipstick who was named after someone, I named the person it was named after! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 i did that too.


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Goodluck everyone!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

oh were we suppose to name the lipstick and not the movie?


----------



## Janice (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

Please read the first post for contest instructions if you have any Q's.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

thank god for google


----------



## toxik (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

thats a tough one (for me)
and i FINALLY get to see a contest before it's closed, but this time round its not for internationals! nvm *self console* i dont do reds.

good luck ya'll!


----------



## jarin (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

I took a guess!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-10-07  - Dita's Reds*

oh noooooooo.
i found this thread at 10:23.  what the heck  =**(
i gotta keep my eyes for these.  thank you for the exciting stuff specktra~


----------

